# Another Bonnet Creek Question



## islandog (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2-bdr unit on hold for the week before Christmas.  Can anyone tell me if Bonnet Creek has this wonderful "Christmasey feel" that the other Disney resorts have. We have stayed at several of the other resorts, like Boardwalk and Beach Club, at Christmas time and the decorations, lights, smells, etc are just great.  Does Bonnet Creek compare.  Also are the pools heated?  I just want to be sure we can enjoy the resort because I am sure Parks will be crowded.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2012)

Bonnet Creek can NOT compare to Disney for decorations. They are not in the entertainment business. Yes, there are symbols of the holiday season and some tunes playing. Yes, the pools are heated - all of them.

I went to Disney last mid December and visit Bonnet Creek. No, it did NOT have the "Disney" pixy dust - but the various towers and pools looked nice.


----------



## moonlightgraham (May 19, 2012)

We were there between Christmas and New Years week last year, and probably will be again this year, but as I recall there was a tree and some decorations in the lobby but that was about it. It won't nearly match the Christmas-y feel at Disney, but the resort is nice, and the pools are heated. My biggest issue with Bonnet Creek (outside of avoiding the "owners update") is I wish the employees would act like they enjoy their jobs. Many seem to hate what they're doing and that impacts the level of service you will receive.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 19, 2012)

moonlightgraham said:


> My biggest issue with Bonnet Creek (outside of avoiding the "owners update") is I wish the employees would act like they enjoy their jobs. Many seem to hate what they're doing and that impacts the level of service you will receive.



Our very first stay with Wyndham was at BC and I thought the employees were very nice, professional and went out of the way to help. The one printed out my boarding passes, when all the growns up were hogging the computers with printing downloading pics and checking Facebook.
But then again that was MLK weekend.

 I hear the same sort of stuff when we are at DVC Vero Beach at Easter, when people show up from a few days at a WDW DVC. They can't believe how nice the CM's at VB are, even if the resort is full it's small. Guess the general craziness of busy vacation weeks gets to everyone.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 19, 2012)

When we went to WBC last week (Friday until last Thursday), we saw people who enjoyed their job. I think it is the time of the year. During the summer, WBC is booked, and people can get tired. During this time of the year, WBC is not as busy, so it's a little more relaxed.

TS


----------



## Janette (May 20, 2012)

We just left WBC after a week stay. It is very nice this time of year. We did find that the weekend got crowded around all the pools. We met several folks who just come for the weekends. My only suggestion is than you turn in your towels the night before you leave. There was a note saying to turn them in by 9 am. attnedents didn't get there until almost 9. We are at OKW now for 11 nights. We got into our unit here at 10am.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2012)

I think Bonnet Creek has the absolute WORST check-in of any resort I've ever been to.  I arrived at a Westin at 11:30 AM, and they gave me a room.  When I arrive at Bonnet Creek, they tell me to GET LOST until 4:00, and then hope a room is ready (which it wasn't both times I stayed there).  I will never again stay at that aweful place.


----------



## Janette (May 20, 2012)

We got into our room at WBC within 15 minutes of checking in about 3pm. We were surprised that there was no welcome package with a map, activities, etc. The welcome breakfast was nice but not many folks there. Many probably had not gone to activities to get a list.


----------



## islandog (May 20, 2012)

*And Bonnet Creek looks so nice*

Thanks for all the information. I really hate that un-welcome feeling when I check in. We recently stayed at the Dunes Resort in Myrtle Beach and when I called to check on my reservation the clerk told me that if we got there early we could swim until our room was ready. I thought this was so nice and unusual.  We really enjoyed our stay more because of the friendly staff. Anyway I hope when we get there, the Christmas Spirit will have gotten into the everyone. It looks like great fun for kids so we will enjoy our stay with the grandkids one way or the other. We will be out at the parks most of the time.


----------



## antjmar (May 21, 2012)

islandog said:


> I have a 2-bdr unit on hold for the week before Christmas.  Can anyone tell me if Bonnet Creek has this wonderful "Christmasey feel" that the other Disney resorts have. We have stayed at several of the other resorts, like Boardwalk and Beach Club, at Christmas time and the decorations, lights, smells, etc are just great.  Does Bonnet Creek compare.  Also are the pools heated?  I just want to be sure we can enjoy the resort because I am sure Parks will be crowded.



Last Thanksgiving they had a large tree in lobby, two  5-6 foot nutcracker soldiers made out of balloons and several large wreaths hanging from the exterior. It sounds like that may be the extent of their Christmas decorations.
We did love the resort and plan to go back...


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 21, 2012)

I guess the check-in is "hit and miss". We had a phenomenal time, from check-in until leaving. True, we did not get a Welcome Packet, except from Member Services (aka Update), who gave us pamphlets about the theme parks. The map was on the card they gave us with the room key. The Activity Guides are posted around that building and available online.

TS


----------



## taurabird (May 21, 2012)

We have stayed at Bonnet twice and absolutely love this property. The rooms are very nicely decorated and comfortable, there are plenty are pools and two lazy rivers!  We were treated very well at both check ins, the only issue we had was with fellow guests in the computer room, 3 kids and their mom all on 4 separate computers for hours while we kept checking back in to print a document, they would not budge, very rude.


----------

